# What is this BS Video and why did Lyft give us the number for the National Sexual Assault Hotline?



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

What is this BS and where did they find Marissa?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HUH ?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

When I log onto Lyft, it tells me that I need to watch the Community Safety Educatoin video by December 15th. It is hosted by Marissa. The videos are produced by Rainn.org. 

They have furnished the number for the National Sexual Assault Hotline which is 800-656-HOPE (800-656-4673) which I believe they gave to us in case we are sexually assaulted by the passengers. I can't think of any other reason they would give us this number.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Think you're in the minority receiving this video message.

Are you a female driver?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> When I log onto Lyft, it tells me that I need to watch the Community Safety Educatoin video by December 15th. It is hosted by Marissa. The videos are produced by Rainn.org.
> 
> They have furnished the number for the National Sexual Assault Hotline which is 800-656-HOPE (800-656-4673) which I believe they gave to us in case we are sexually assaulted by the passengers. I can't think of any other reason they would give us this number.


The " Algorithm " has determined YOU NEED this video


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*LOS ANGELES (CBSLA)* - Lyft is adding new safety features amid sexual assault concerns.

The company will now allow 911 calls through their app.

All Lyft drivers will be required to complete a mandatory community safety education starting in the fall.

*The changes come following last week's news that 14 women are suing the company alleging they were sexually assaulted or raped by their Lyft driver between 2018 and 2019.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> *LOS ANGELES (CBSLA)* - Lyft is adding new safety features amid sexual assault concerns.
> 
> The company will now allow 911 calls through their app.
> 
> ...


Now LYFT'S LAWYERS WILL KNOW BEFORE POLICE !


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Now LYFT'S LAWYERS WILL KNOW BEFORE POLICE !


? umm no .. 911 IS the POLICE


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> When I log onto Lyft, it tells me that I need to watch the Community Safety Educatoin video by December 15th. It is hosted by Marissa. The videos are produced by Rainn.org.
> 
> They have furnished the number for the National Sexual Assault Hotline which is 800-656-HOPE (800-656-4673) which I believe they gave to us in case we are sexually assaulted by the passengers. I can't think of any other reason they would give us this number.


RAINN (Rape, Abuse, Incest National Network) made the video, and they are the same organization who operates the hotline. That could be why the number was included.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> RAINN (Rape, Abuse, Incest National Network) made the video, and they are the same organization who operates the hotline. That could be why the number was included.


The question is, will they pickup the phone or be like Uber, Lyft support.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The question is, will they pickup the phone or be like Uber, Lyft support.


They care so they'll pickup the phone. ?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I have to do the course as well. I haven't driven for Lyft in at least a month or so.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

? you’re one of the last people to drive for lyft, on your way out please turn off the lights ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i thought i was the only person that had problems with those young ladies forcing me to have sex .
then i woke up


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> where did they find Marissa


I'd do her


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> When I log onto Lyft, it tells me that I need to watch the Community Safety Educatoin video by December 15th. It is hosted by Marissa. The videos are produced by Rainn.org.
> 
> They have furnished the number for the National Sexual Assault Hotline which is 800-656-HOPE (800-656-4673) which I believe they gave to us in case we are sexually assaulted by the passengers. I can't think of any other reason they would give us this number.


Still waiting for the video that shows what to do when we are financially assaulted by Lyft. For when they take 60%+ of the fare, I need a hotline number. Maybe 1-800-BND-OVER is available.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

As a reminder: NEVER include "rideshare driver" on your Resume',
unless it's a lateral career move✔

that's what She Said


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> The question is, will they pickup the phone or be like Uber, Lyft support.


If they're like Rohit and Rovil they'll tell you to uninstall and reinstall the app.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Hitchhiker said:


> Think you're in the minority receiving this video message.
> 
> Are you a female driver?


Let me check.

::::looking down:::::

Nope, not a female driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> ? umm no .. 911 IS the POLICE


Not when its THROUGH THE APP.

ITS APP.
THEN POLICE.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I thought Lyft required their drivers to perform sex acts on pax if they requested them? No?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Not when its THROUGH THE APP.
> 
> ITS APP.
> THEN


App S.W.A.T. ? under attack


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> App S.W.A.T. ? under attack


The bouncing ball represents " EMERGENCY CALL ROUTING VIA LYFT APP."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The bouncing ball represents " EMERGENCY CALL ROUTING VIA LYFT APP."


Lyft and safety, the Twain shall never meet.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This all sounds so redonkuless coming outta Lyft and ofcource Cali. Coming from an extremely liberal city of Chicago myself, I couldn’t stand to live in that and drive with those rates with that traffic. No way. Don’t know how you all do it out there.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Just received the e-mail. Of course the community safety education e-mail doesn't give any information about how & where to take this course, nor provide a helpful link. Get a clue Lyft.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Keeping safety a priority​ From keeping drunk drivers off the road to helping passengers get home late-night, your rides help keep communities safer. To help give you tools to handle challenging situations and make sure everyone feels safe in your car, we created a safety education program in collaboration with RAINN, the leading anti-sexual violence organization in the US. You'll need to complete it by Dec. 15, 2019, to continue giving rides. You'll earn a $5 bonus if you complete the program and then give five 5-star rides by Nov. 30.​


----------



## UberesMierda (Oct 27, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What is this BS and where did they find Marissa?


  Marissa , who is Marisssa ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel violated.



kingcorey321 said:


> i thought i was the only person that had problems with those young ladies forcing me to have sex .


While surfing a hooker site on a UC campus :wink:



Trek Shuffler said:


> I'd do her


You poor bastrad, raise your standards.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What is this BS and where did they find Marissa?


Lyft wants to "appear" to care about people so long as they're not drivers.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know about all of you, but I feel personally insulted by the way this content was presented and required. I'm insulted that Lyft had the audacity to actually give us the number for the national sexual abuse hotline. Who comes up with this crap?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

mch said:


> I thought Lyft required their drivers to perform sex acts on pax if they requested them? No?


Tacky, useless comments when drivers already have to deal with madness kidding or not is irresponsible.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Tacky, useless comments when drivers already have to deal with madness kidding or not is irresponsible.


If pointing that out to me makes you feel good. Im cool with it.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I had the link pop up in the middle of busy halloween rush while driving. Does anyone know how to get it to pop again? If i'm going to have to watch the video I want that $5!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The " Algorithm " has determined YOU NEED this video


The Algorithm has pre warned that the pax with assault complaints against them are still paying costumers and need service. Therefore precwar ing drivers that they will match with these predators. Under no circumstance will Lyft risk loosing customer base.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Still waiting for the video that shows what to do when we are financially assaulted by Lyft. For when they take 60%+ of the fare, I need a hotline number. Maybe 1-800-BND-OVER is available.


file an anonymous police report with local pd & polaris project for theft, human trafficking, note the confirmation number now you have a public record, uber lyft are sending blank contracts with the sole intent to defraud labor into working for free & threatning them if they cancel instead of providing free labor, this is coercion & duress, contracts are in breach as they include illegal terms labor couldnt agree to even if they wanted, you cannot by law agree to work for free anything less than $8 is free after costs, time, etc...

ill watch the vid 2 days before required


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> As a reminder: NEVER include "rideshare driver" on your Resume',
> unless it's a lateral career move✔
> 
> that's what She Said


Just put dumpster diver on your resume, that's more impressive then saying you drove for U/L.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What is this BS and where did they find Marissa?


It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and the speaker is excellent


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Galveston said:


> It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and the speaker is excellent
> You've been hanging out with Ian a little too much


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Harmless review of the obvious that gives their attorneys another arrow in the quiver of defense.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Just put dumpster diver on your resume, that's more impressive then saying you drove for U/L.


Waste management
Lab rat
Survey taker
Game tester
Nanny
Shuttle bus driver 
Community service 
Public servant
Etc...


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

What Lyft should also do, is produce a video for the Rider, and train them how to act when riding in someone's vehicle. Many of these pax can act like real A-holes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What is this BS and where did they find Marissa?


Watching this POS video right now. This is the 1099 equivalent of having to participate in sexual harassment training at a real job.

I've learned not to say anything to my passenger. "Hello" to me might mean "Bend over and show me that me nice ass" to someone else raised in a different environment.


----------

